# I�m soooo cold



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

*I’m soooo cold*

-1 today. -4. Tonight. I’m sooo cold.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought a load of plants on Wednesday and potted them all up and put them in the garden. Today I have bought them all in to the house because it is so cold, my living room now looks like a garden centre.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> -1 today. -4. Tonight. I’m sooo cold.


And more to come!
We're lined up for -6 & -7 Tuesday and Wednesday nights with barely positive daytime temps; fortunately no wind chill factor.
The woodpile is going to take a serious dent...
Chickens, ducks and geese get regular supplies of hot water!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We're not forecast to get those very cold temperatures down here, but from Tuesday onwards some rain is forecast for 8 consecutive days, and more for the week after that. I know we desperately need the rain but I'm still not looking forward to it!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We're at that stage where we are so looking forward to complaining about how unbearably hot it is and winter can't come soon enough...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We've had our fair share of ice and snow this winter in the Comunidad de Madrid, but still the ground is as dry as old bones and the countryside is looking parched. Bring on the rain which is supposed to happen sometime next week I say. Will clean the air out too.
Today is a typical winter Madrid day though, cold snap to the air but bright sunshine and clear blue sky.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been cold for 5 months, I was over it exactly 5 months ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Weather alert in The Canaries*

The Canary Islands are on alert this afternoon for severe wind and rain


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

We are on alert for severe rain over the next 14 days. I know the olives need it but I don't. Oh well, every cloud and silver linings comes to mind.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Son in Law was on a business trip to China recently where the temperature was averaging minus 33C At the same time Daughter was in Africa complaining that it was too hot at 34C


----------



## robp (Feb 23, 2018)

Isobella said:


> Son in Law was on a business trip to China recently where the temperature was averaging minus 33C At the same time Daughter was in Africa complaining that it was too hot at 34C


If it aint one durrn thing it's another..


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold? You have no idea!

One for Pesky.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alvarro said:


> We are on alert for severe rain over the next 14 days. I know the olives need it but I don't. Oh well, every cloud and silver linings comes to mind.


Most of the olives are past needing rain - they have been harvested and the Africans who come to help with the harvest have mostly gone home.

We are expecting some rain tonight and then on an off for a week but our temps still remain positive, unlike 2010 when I got frostbite. Could be worse from Madrid area and north snow is expected - winter woollies back on PW.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

So far this winter I have not had to leave the motorbike at home at all (although I recognize that this is partly due to the fact that I was away from Spain during the week of February that there was snow on the roads in Madrid).
But it looks like I might be suffering the traffic jams tomorrow if the forecast for Madrid is accurate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Most of the olives are past needing rain - they have been harvested and the Africans who come to help with the harvest have mostly gone home.
> 
> We are expecting some rain tonight and then on an off for a week but our temps still remain positive, unlike 2010 when I got frostbite. Could be worse from Madrid area and north snow is expected - winter woollies back on PW.


Winter woollies are very much still in use because early morning and night time temps are often in the minuses and the frequent activity of scraping ice of the windscreen for example is not much fun without a good pair of gloves



Overandout said:


> So far this winter I have not had to leave the motorbike at home at all (although I recognize that this is partly due to the fact that I was away from Spain during the week of February that there was snow on the roads in Madrid).
> But it looks like I might be suffering the traffic jams tomorrow if the forecast for Madrid is accurate.


We've had snow on several occasions, not just the one week in Feb, but it has hardly ever settled because by coincidence it had rained a little before just enough to make the ground wet. On the 5th of Feb it snowed in Pozuelo like never before, incredible, but it didn't settle on the roads


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Cold? You have no idea!
> 
> One for Pesky.


Good grief, that's not a very usual sight! My sister had not informed me of this !!!
Bracing sea air, eh? It does look nice and bright though.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Winter woollies are very much still in use because early morning and night time temps are often in the minuses and the frequent activity of scraping ice of the windscreen for example is not much fun without a good pair of gloves
> 
> 
> We've had snow on several occasions, not just the one week in Feb, but it has hardly ever settled because by coincidence it had rained a little before just enough to make the ground wet. On the 5th of Feb it snowed in Pozuelo like never before, incredible, but it didn't settle on the roads


Yes, I should have clarified, it has to be pretty bad for me to abandon the bike and take to the car (I HATE sitting in trafic and my commute is 35kms M40 / M30). 
Snow settling on roads and sub-zero temps after rain are the only two reasons in reality.

This year it has been so dry there has been very little risk of ice, and the 5th Feb snowstorm..., well, that was a day I would prefer to forget:

I boarded a plane at 11.40am at Adolfo Suarez (12.10 departure to Istanbul) and then sat inside the plane, next to the terminal for 5 hours before the we were allowed to take off.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Yes, I should have clarified, it has to be pretty bad for me to abandon the bike and take to the car (I HATE sitting in trafic and my commute is 35kms M40 / M30).
> Snow settling on roads and sub-zero temps after rain are the only two reasons in reality.
> 
> This year it has been so dry there has been very little risk of ice, and the 5th Feb snowstorm..., well, that was a day I would prefer to forget:
> ...


5 blinking hours! That's criminal. Hope you were awarded some kind of compensation. I remember 5th of Feb because it was my first day at work after being off for 2 weeks with the flu and I got covered from head to foot by the snow walking to the station.
We've had a fair bit of ice, but we are higher up. I don't know where it comes from because as you say it's sooo dry


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Yes, I should have clarified, it has to be pretty bad for me to abandon the bike and take to the car (I HATE sitting in trafic and my commute is 35kms M40 / M30).
> Snow settling on roads and sub-zero temps after rain are the only two reasons in reality.
> 
> This year it has been so dry there has been very little risk of ice, and the 5th Feb snowstorm..., well, that was a day I would prefer to forget:
> ...


That reminds me of an occasion at Amsterdam flying back to Heathrow. A storm kept us pinned down from 3.30 until 9.30 but they moved the aircraft out from the dock and onto the pan so they could use the dock for an inbound. They served dinner while we sat on the pan. Eventually arrived LHR at 1.am, too late to go anywhere so they put me up in a hotel. Into office (Hammersmith) at 8.30; back to airport for 1300 take off to Zurich. Storm had, by then, progressed to Austria so after two attempts to land were abandoned because of wind-shear, diverted to Basle. Later by Swissair on to Zurich. One of my team was really skittery and wouldn't fly, so I did the usual "Trust me" bit and sat him next to an attractive young girl who chatted to him...

The return journey from Zurich was by Laker Airways and they had an aircraft that was continually giving problems (repeated flying about Europe, one got to notice that some of the flights by Laker were delayed) and we had that aircraft. Instead of arriving LHR at 8.30 (nicely in time for me to get home in Essex) but we didn't arrive LHR until turned 1 am. I created a bit of a fuss and they laid on a taxi to take me all the way home.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That reminds me of an occasion at Amsterdam flying back to Heathrow. A storm kept us pinned down from 3.30 until 9.30 but they moved the aircraft out from the dock and onto the pan so they could use the dock for an inbound. *They served dinner while we sat on the pan.* Eventually arrived LHR at 1.am, too late to go anywhere so they put me up in a hotel. Into office (Hammersmith) at 8.30; back to airport for 1300 take off to Zurich. Storm had by them progressed to Austria so after two attempts to landwere abandoned because of wind-shear, diverted to Basle. Later by Swissair on to Zurich. One of my team was really skittery and wouldn't fly, so I did the usual "Trust me" bit and sat him next to an attractive young girl who chatted to him...


Seems an odd place to eat.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Seems an odd place to eat.


We ere flying First/Business class!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

No point in me claiming for compensation, it was a flight for work... I did it once for a delay in Brazil causing me to miss my connecting flight. I was awarded 800€ but the airline can only pay the compensation to the person who paid for the flight, and as that was my company through a corporate account, the company would have kept the cash.

I asked our HR about it, but they just presented my with a "form" to sign. The "form" was actually a declaration that I renounced my right to the compensation and granted it to the company.

I changed the wording to my advantage so that it was the company that had to pay it to me, signed it and sent it back, but they noticed the changes and refused!!

I then tried to get them to accept that the money went neither to me nor to the company, but we would nominate a charity to take it, but they refused that also saying that the only way forward was for me to sign over the money to the company.

My response to that was a notification to the airline that I was waiving my right to the compensation, copying in my director of HR!!

So in the end the airline kept the cash.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Doesn't happen with BA it is the name of the passenger who claims. Bypasses who paid for it.

Indunated in the media here about snowfalls. Certainly very cold but no sign of snow, blue skies and sun all day. I remember they got it wrong a couple of years ago, we'll see. Just seen shots of Croatia on TV they are trying to clear about 3 metres height off the streets. I blame global warming :smow:


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

On Thursday and Friday the south of England will be covered with snow as a result of Siberian cold wind from Putin meeting rain clouds coming from France. We're doomed!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Doesn't happen with BA it is the name of the passenger who claims. Bypasses who paid for it.
> 
> Indunated in the media here about snowfalls. Certainly very cold but no sign of snow, blue skies and sun all day. I remember they got it wrong a couple of years ago, we'll see. Just seen shots of Croatia on TV they are trying to clear about 3 metres height off the streets. *I blame global warming* :smow:


I seem to remember your siding with the Climate Change deniers or is this a quiet 'U'-turn


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> On Thursday and Friday the south of England will be covered with snow as a result of Siberian cold wind from Putin meeting rain clouds coming from France. *We're doomed!*


You are overlooking the rules which state that when you make statements like that, you are supposed to link to Dad's Army and Private Fraser:


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> On Thursday and Friday the south of England will be covered with snow as a result of Siberian cold wind from Putin meeting rain clouds coming from France. We're doomed!


France is already experiencing the extreme cold from Russia and they have heavy snow on the Côte d'Azur. Minimum temps will be way below zero for the next few days across France (mostly between -7 and -15, but much colder in some mountainous regions).


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Raining here thank goodness 


Trains cancelled in U.K. flights disrupted. Winter, who’d have thought


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Indunated in the media here about snowfalls. Certainly very cold but no sign of snow, blue skies and sun all day. I remember they got it wrong a couple of years ago, we'll see. Just seen shots of Croatia on TV they are trying to clear about 3 metres height off the streets. I blame global warming :smow:


You are right to blame global warming, or climate change as most people refer to it. The temperatures in the Arctic are way too high, which is playing havoc with the jetstream and causing freakishly cold weather further south.

Is warming in the Arctic behind this year's crazy winter weather?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> I seem to remember your siding with the Climate Change deniers or is this a quiet 'U'-turn


Just tongue in cheek. The lady is not for turning


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Just tongue in cheek. *The lady is not for turning*


Unfortunately, that is the attitude taken by far too many people that, even faced with incontrovertible facts, they will still stick to the obviously untenable. It is like standing on the remains of the sinking Titanic and claiming that everything will be OK because the ship is unsinkable.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Raining here thank goodness
> 
> 
> Trains cancelled in U.K. flights disrupted. Winter, who’d have thought


Amazing that trains were cancelled long before the snow started. There has only been the odd flurry today here and then the sun comes out and it's green again, even the hills on the South Downs are snow free. Probably the franchisees don't care about public opinion because they are mainly owned by French and German companies. The worse service in the country, Southern Rail is part owned by the French state. However don't believe the myth that it only happens in UK. Just that it's not on our news doesn't mean it isn't happening. Three times I have been delayed on flights in other countries. 

Saw this today from the French PM. 
*“The dilapidated network, delays, abysmal debt … The situation is alarming, not to say untenable. The French, whether they take the train or not, pay more and more for a public service that works less and less well…”
So says Prime Minister Edouard Philippe about the state of SNCF, France’s publicly owned railway. He plans to tackle the railway union’s amazingly comfy conditions for workers. He wants to “align its costs with European standards”, when “running a train in France costs 30% more than elsewhere”.*


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Saw this today from the French PM.
> *“The dilapidated network, delays, abysmal debt … The situation is alarming, not to say untenable. The French, whether they take the train or not, pay more and more for a public service that works less and less well…”
> So says Prime Minister Edouard Philippe about the state of SNCF, France’s publicly owned railway. He plans to tackle the railway union’s amazingly comfy conditions for workers. He wants to “align its costs with European standards”, when “running a train in France costs 30% more than elsewhere”.*


Well he would say that wouldn't he - he's an acolyte of Macron, a true neoliberal, anti-union and pro-privatisation. [email protected] off much-loved public services is a recognised tactic prior to selling them off, just as the English Tories are doing with the NHS. I think French trains are great, Spanish ones are too.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

The four French rail trade unions meet this afternoon to decide on their reaction.
A month-long strike from 14th March onwards?

We had minus 10°C at 7am this morning and tap water frozen until 10am.
Cold, dry and sunny.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So it seems that France is suffering!
Here, lorries are not allowed to circulate on roads in Catalonia as from 16:00 due to forecast of heavy snowfall


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Poloss said:


> The four French rail trade unions meet this afternoon to decide on their reaction.
> A month-long strike from 14th March onwards?


Not impossible. Don't forget, the govt has announced it will do it 'par ordonnance'.

We're heading for action by more than the rail unions as the govt attacks pretty much every worker and every public service in France (not to mention retirees) whilst being extremely generous to the big end of town. It's not just about the railways - far from it - but the SNCF plan has the potential to be a major catalyst.

We got down to -4 this morning (not the -7 forecast) but it's sunny and extremely dry here so, whilst it's currently only 2 deg it feels like 4 - and more in full sun


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Travellers in Paris and Frankfurt slept at airports after snow and ice caused travel chaos in France and Germany. A combination of snow, rain and temperatures hovering around the freezing point caused traffic chaos in Germany, with hundreds of accidents reported across the country and scores of miles-long traffic jams.

It'll be worse in the UK though

Liked this Tweet *Had 8 flakes of snow so I'm off to Tesco to buy 52 loaves of bread and 95 pints of milk,”*


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The right-wing attitude of privatise everything is not a solution. The solution was in the hands of governments for decades beforehand - invest in public services, but no, it was put as little in as possible and blame any poor performance on the unions and the hard working staff. To be topical, having to shift a 6ft snowdrift by hand is no joke especially when it is perhaps several hundred yards long. Yes, you see on Youtube snowploughs in the US just zipping through the stuff but that is dry powdery snow - not the soggy stuff in UK. Beeching was on answer put forward by the tory government of the day - close all the branch lines that provided the passenger traffic for the main line. Put it all on the roads, build motorways. Talk about graft.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...like-Dr-Beeching-was-too-hasty-after-all.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Travellers in Paris and Frankfurt slept at airports after snow and ice caused travel chaos in France and Germany. A combination of snow, rain and temperatures hovering around the freezing point caused traffic chaos in Germany, with hundreds of accidents reported across the country and scores of miles-long traffic jams.
> 
> *It'll be worse in the UK though:*D


Because the UK infrastructure is incapable of coping with just a light dusting of snow - because the UK government believes it isn't economical to prepare for it. idiots!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Snow in Spain*

Meanwhile snow is set to fall in many area's of Spain tomorrow, as a big low pressure sweeps into Portugal from the Atlantic
and quickly turns to snow, as it comes up against the Siberian winds blowing across much of Spain. Maybe Barcelona
will get a covering of snow on Wednesday ?


BBC European Weather news with video concerning the week ahead


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> *Maybe Barcelona will get a covering of snow on Wednesday ?*


*
A couple of flakes on Llerida, Zaragoza & Salamanca if you're lucky but we're grabbing all tomorrow's snowfall for ourselves!
With 20 to 40cm I can stay home and roast my toes in front of the fire! *


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

So the UK has the wrong kind of snow, not powdery, just soggy. :lalala: broken Britain. Perhaps we should ask for help from the aid charities to improve the dire conditions:violin:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> So the UK has the wrong kind of snow, not powdery, just soggy. :lalala: broken Britain. Perhaps we should ask for help from the aid charities to improve the dire conditions:violin:


They said yesterday it would be powdery snow, which would create snowdrifts !

El Tiempo here in Spain, has been predicting rain week in and week out for three months, when you look at it again it’s gone, it’s raining today, I suppose they had to get it right at some point.

The U.K. and snow has always been the same.... dire warnings and then nada, no warnings and chaos. I doubt it’ll ever change. I’m not convinced they know what they’re doing anywhere in the world


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

No longer cold.... now just wet and damp..... thinking of an ark!

Dogs, chickens, goats and ducks... all retreated to the barn, just to say barn sounds grand but it’s a small barn type thing, I’m warbling now......:laugh:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Snow and -4 here in Somerset - very pretty and very rare.

I count about 10 times when I've seen appreciable snow in my lifetime (I'm old) and one of those was in Madrid and another in central France.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have about 20 photos on whatsapp from my Bilbao family. It snowed! Big news up there...

No snow in the Madrid region, just lots of lovely rain


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have about 20 photos on whatsapp from my Bilbao family. It snowed! Big news up there...
> 
> No snow in the Madrid region, just lots of lovely rain


It snowed heavily in Biarritz, too (equally big news) and they were snowboarding on the beach. I live about 80 km away and it snowed heavily here too, no local buses, no school buses (not suitable for driving in the snow) AND I fell on the ice under the snow this morning and hurt my wrist and my arse, not to mention my pride :embarassed: :Cry: It has started to thaw but it still feels really really cold.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> It snowed heavily in Biarritz, too (equally big news) and they were snowboarding on the beach. I live about 80 km away and it snowed heavily here too, no local buses, no school buses (not suitable for driving in the snow) AND I fell on the ice under the snow this morning and hurt my wrist and my arse, not to mention my pride :embarassed: :Cry: It has started to thaw but it still feels really really cold.


Keep an eye on that wrist. If it still hurts now you've got to go to the doctor!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Keep an eye on that wrist. If it still hurts now you've got to go to the doctor!


I agree - EverHopeful, you should get it x-rayed. When I lived in the UK I slipped on black ice and fell, breaking my wrist (was away from home for the weekend and ended up having to be admitted to hospital to have it set under general anaesthetic and spent 2 nights there). It left me terrified of having to walk on icy or snowy pavements (which we used to get quite a lot of where I lived) and I feel much happier since I've no longer had that to contend with.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Keep an eye on that wrist. If it still hurts now you've got to go to the doctor!


But it hardly hurts at all now  (Though I have to admit I fractured my foot very badly once and thought it was just a sprain so didn't think to go to emergency for 5 days.)

Thanks both for your kind thoughts.


----------

